# Water Change Pump



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

Due to a water softener i have to draw water from the system before the softener, which is immediately after the pump with the except of the ball value i use to take water from. The well is deep so the waters extremely cold, thus i have a setup where the pre-softener water is put into a trash can, heated by a regular aquarium heater and circulated by a power head until it reaches 76-78, then i use 5 gallon pails to carry the water upstairs to the tank.

I would like to purchase a pump, the goal would be to pump the water from the 30 gallon trash can in the basement to the 1st floor. The head should be significant, since it has to go about 15 feet vertical, and about 20 feet horizontal. I don't need a massive flow rate either.

The plan is to run a small tube directly up from the can, along the joists (unfinished basement) to a air vent for the central air near the tank, in which i plan to drill a small hole to fit the tube so i can simply remove the vent and put the tube in the tank when filling.

Any recommendations on a pump that won't break the bank? Thanks All!


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

15ft of head is going to be difficult to find in a cheap pump for aquariums. I would suggest looking at "waterfall pumps" for outdoor ponds, but those would be in the ballpark of $100 and would probably get the 30gallons evacuated in 3 seconds. Hopefully someone else has a better idea. That is all I can think of right now.

Maybe a hand pump for a well? you could try to make it look like a decorative thing....


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to do the same thing with RO water in my house. Now all my tanks are in the basement so I don't need to run a line upstairs.

My system uses an old Aqueon 4000 submersible pump. I used a 50' + 20' extension Aqueon water changer to drain my tanks from upstairs into the basement utility sink. Then I would switch the hose over to the pump and pump the water from my RO barrels back up. I put a 1/2" hose barb on the pump outlet to connect to the water changer tubing.

Aqueon 4000 pumps aren't sold any longer, but the newer model 4500 or 8000 will work well as a replacement. You will need to convert the 1" outlets to 1/2" to hook up to water changer tubing, or you could reduce it to 3/4" for a dedicated fill line and a little faster water flow.

Andy


----------



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

Researching the Aqueon 4500 at the moment, thanks for the referral.

Theres a window right next to the tank that will act as an easy drain to the flower bed below for the tank no no issues on needing to drain back down.


----------



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

Would anyone suggest moving to a drip system instead?


----------



## SrsSarcasM (Jan 28, 2016)

Drip systems are AWESOME, I moved to one after upgrading to my 1000L setup and I could never go back. Hauling buckets or hoses around the house, pre-heating the water, turning sumps or pumps off  never again.

With the low flow rate you never need worry about pre-heating the water.

You should be able to use your well pump pressure to get it upstairs since presumably you have running water upstairs. You could also tee off the water supply to maybe a sink or your washing machine and run a 1/4" line through your wall or roof.

And you of course need a dedicated drain line. If you don't have a sump it gets tricky, but if you are comfortable drilling your glass at your desired water height then it is manageable.

It is a huge quality of life change that shouldn't be dismissed due to the initial setup issues.

Alternatively if you end up not doing a drip system, why not have your refill station upstairs somewhere? Fill up your 30 gallon bucket from a tap upstairs, pre-heat it and then you only need to do horizontal pumping which becomes very easy.


----------



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

The drip system may be for the next house, since i cant tap any water lines in the house without running into the issue of softened water. I couldn't keep a fish alive for more than a few days using that water, since I've bypassed the softener with my water to do W.C. haven't lost a single fish in over a year. Thus it needs to be heated (softeners before water heater) then pumped up to the tank.

Scared the Aqueon won't have enough power to move the water. Any other recommendations on pumps? will only run for a few minutes so noise is not an issue, or electrical usage.


----------



## SrsSarcasM (Jan 28, 2016)

If you put some crushed coral or coral rock in your tank it will counteract the soft water and since you're only dripping it in it will never significantly impact the water chemistry.


----------

